
A list of places to post about your startup/launch - jeremysizle
https://sizle.io/how-to-maximise-traffic-to-a-bootstrapped-product-hunt-launch/
======
LeonB
No, no no.

Post to people who will value your idea and give you valuable feedback.

Just trying to get "traffic" is a wasteful and distracting vanity metric. The
feedback you get from such traffic will take you further away from building
something that really connects with the right audience.

(In the case of the list itself, it _is_ worth posting it to those sites, as
the audience at those sites _is_ the target audience for the list itself.
Which makes it hard to point out why the list is misguided.)

~~~
armatav
This is 100% false information.

If you are building a consumer app your base unit is attention. You need to
post to these sites in order to even find that “right audience” - so long as
you’re not just trying to get people to sign-up for a non-existing product,
this is the way.

Yes it’s fun to give people the “just give it to 5 people who really like it,
and make sure you keep in touch” advice - but the truth is that for most good
devs, their product dies because of exactly this mentality.

You need to learn to push your product as a creator, otherwise you will just
straight fail, even if it’s a good product.

This is simply the easiest path to getting initial users to seed the feedback
mechanisms that drive feature development.

Do not take the above advice - post your product to every high traffic place
you can get your hands on. The users you don’t care about won’t stay, the ones
that you do care about will give you information through the channels you
hopefully have set up beforehand (i.e. Intercom, Segment, email, phone,
Logrocket, Sentry, Datadog).

It’s up to you to then parse out which users are responsive, and if they come
from some specific subreddit, you target that. If they come from a specific
city, target that. You won’t ever get the data to make the decision of what
niche group to target unless you post it to some high traffic source, or you
are somehow extremely intimate with one of those groups already, which is
often not the case.

------
jeremysizle
Here is a list that I made for my own Product Hunt launch in December for
www.sizle.io after going through a lot of the old lists that exist online and
finding the most up to date ones. There is probably a much better way to
format this but hopefully it helps! If anyone has any suggestions to improve
the list that would be great :)

~~~
wishrider
Cool thanks, I've just updated my own list. If someone wants to save some
time, we offer the posting as a service here:

[https://launchpropeller.com/](https://launchpropeller.com/)

------
keesj
I made a similar list at [https://submit.co](https://submit.co) a while ago.

The idea was to provide a definitive resource which was more user friendly
than just a bullet list of links.

If you did come across it, I’m curious to hear if you have any suggestions on
how to improve it.

~~~
stedaniels
Whilst I'm not the OP, I am in the market for something like this, hence being
in this thread.

# It's slow, each page load and column sort is 1.7+ seconds.

# It only sorts in increasing order, not decreasing, and if you'd want only
one direction you'd likely want decreasing for followers and Alexa rank.

# Categories (Regions, and Platforms) should be faceted, to keep the UI tight
consider the pattern employed by Excel for picking column filters.

# URL and Twitter should be sortable.

# Whole and filtered lists should be exportable to CSV.

Whilst these are all UX related, the last one for content.

# Add a "Type" column, this could differentiate between the type of site:
"News", "Directory", etc.

This is all possible with a sprinkling of JS, no need for heavy server-side
stuff :-)

I hope my partially unsolicited feedback is useful, have a great day.

------
sloka
A few months ago i painstakingly submitted a product of mine to many places
listed here. It was 100% ignored while many sites asked me to pay a price so
they can post about my site. The general modus operandi is to claim "we get
lots of submissions. We can move you up the queue list if you pay $$$."

I agree these sites need the revenue. Just don't claim to be torch bearers for
the startup community. Be upfront like ProductHunt which says pay us to get
promoted. No harm in that.

------
geuis
Generally speaking, if you’re launching a new project what are the downsides
of posting to lots of these?

Thinking about seo, wouldn’t Google downrank duplicate submissions across
multiple disparate sites as spam?

Would it be better to try and shoot for the top 5% of these sites with unique
submissions (different text descriptions)?

~~~
endothrowho333
Yes, to both statements.

However, duplicate submissions are starting to become shadowbanned (if the
intent is to manipulate SERP), while having your site link on spammy sites is
simply a downrank in relevant metrics.

The other corollary is that these sites will likely not have substantial
enough metrics -- owing to the amount of outlinks they have to all sorts of
low-ranked content -- and so posting your site on them for purely SEO purposes
is misguided.

They're better used for organic traffic.

~~~
jeremysizle
^ This. These links/directories are best used as a 'set and forget for a
while' tool so help drive organic traffic over time, definitely not a silver
bullet.

------
andrethegiant
There's also this[1], although some of the links now 404.

[1]:
[https://github.com/mmccaff/PlacesToPostYourStartup/blob/mast...](https://github.com/mmccaff/PlacesToPostYourStartup/blob/master/README.md)

------
alex-wallish
Somebody should make a script that takes some info about your product and auto
submits them to each one of these.

~~~
trungdq88
Please don't. That's spamming.

~~~
alex-wallish
Isn’t the goal of lists like these to make it so you can easily submit to all
or a subset of them when you launch a product? Automating that process to save
time does not make it spamming.

~~~
detaro
Automating it basically ensures that you don't adjust your submission for tha
audience or consider if it is appropriate for the site. That makes it
spamming. You can be working manually and spamming too, but automation
"helps".

~~~
alex-wallish
That’s not true. You could require a list of say 50 parameters, and then it
determines what needs to be sent to each site and in which format, adjusting
for each site.

~~~
detaro
Technically true, but that's not what "take some info about your product and
auto submits them to each one" tends to mean.

